# utah lake



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Took the nephews out today to the lake. Went to the pumps to find it under construction and private property now headed down the driveway. Why is it every good spot they ALWAYS ruin. Tested the ice in the channel. Ice was no good. Headed to af and fished for 30 min before dark. Fish are aggressive and plenty to go around. Bite is very very light. Indicators and flashers will make a huge difference. Ice isn't the best and probably questionable for a bigger guy or a crowd. Should harden up quick w the cold temps.


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

What were you catching? White bass? Any size?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes white bass. 50/50 on size some really small some nice slabs.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

That driveway was always posted as private right? I thought you could walk down the driveway to the sportman's access and then make your way over to the channel to fish that or go over next to the pumphouse.


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

you can park at the parking lot and walk across the bridge then walk down the dike to the pumps if it's any help!!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh yeah. That works too. I've gone that way as well.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

So I can still get there?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

dont waste your time the pumps are completely closed and barricaded off. You could fish the channel about 200 yards away from the pumps but there is zero water from the barricades they built out to the main channel.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Just fished AF again today for about an hour and a half. Fishing wasn't fast but it was steady and probably caught 20. 3 different species day though, can't go wrong there


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Me and some friends went last Thursday and Friday caught about 75 white bass. The ice was about 3 to 4 inches think!


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

I have never ice fished Utah lake but would like to try it out but I am not very familiar with access around the lake. Do you have to pay at AF harbor? Where are good, free access points?


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

went to provo boat harbor and me and 3 others caught about 300 white bass between all 4 of us in about 3 hours fishing was hot just got to find the fish lots of them in there i would put pics on but i cant get them on the computer from my phone


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

hunter24 said:


> went to provo boat harbor and me and 3 others caught about 300 white bass between all 4 of us in about 3 hours fishing was hot just got to find the fish lots of them in there i would put pics on but i cant get them on the computer from my phone


If you have an Android smart phone, Kies Air App is pretty good for accessing your phone files and external cards to download them to your PC.


----------

